# 8 wk old puppy--switch from Eukanuba?



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm astounded at the number of negative reports here from people who are/were feeding BB to their young pups. I rarely hear similar things from those who feed Eukanuba or Pro Plan. It's easy to get confused about dog food on this site.

I would stick with what the Eukanuba for a while.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would stick with the Eukanuba that your breeder is feeding at least for a couple of months. If your breeder's goldens are having great success on the food why not stick with what works. As your pup matures then make the switch to BB. I see so many new puppy posters on this forum that are dealing with loose stools and have difficulty pinpointing the cause since they added another variable into the equation with a food change right off the bat.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the posts. I should have clarified that we didn't plan on switching from the Eukanuba for awhile at least. Moving the puppy into a new environment away from Mom for the first time--we don't want to make his Life any more stressful by starting to introduce a new dog food to him right away.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

AtticusJordie said:


> So what do you think? Any suggestions for an alternate brand or should we just stick to the formula the breeder is using? We're pretty novice at this kinda stuff--any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> AtticusJordie


Wow, over 2,000 posts and a member of this forum for almost 7 years and you are a novice to this stuff? I'm not trying to jab. I'm just surprised. I guess the nutrition forum just hasn't been your interest.

Well, if you read through some of the threads here in the nutrition forum you will find many strong opinions. It often gets heated up rather quickly as people get offended when their favorite brand in constructively criticized. I have researched the topic to death. I personally believe Orijen is the best kibble available. However, it is not for everyone because it is expensive at about $70-$90 for a 28lb bag (free shipping at chewy.com). There are some other brands that I think are better than BB or Eukanuba. However Eukanuba and BB are better than some too. 

Yu will likely get responses such as, "The best food is the food that is best for YOUR dog" which is terribly unhelpful. Basically, it like this... Dogs can live long healthy lives on cheap dog food with poor nutritional value if they were lucky enough to be born with perfect genetics. Dogs can live short lives on a perfect diet if they were unlucky enough to be born with poor genetics. Most dogs are born somewhere in the middle. All we can do is to try to provide the best nutrition we can afford to give them the best chance possible.

It's not much different for dogs than it is for humans. Sure, we can survive and do fine eating fast food most of the time, but it will eventually catch up with most of us. Some people are just lucking and eat whatever they want and it just doesn't seem to matter. For most of us, we would be better off eating healthy and providing our children as healthy of a diet as we can.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

You are buying a pup from a reputable breeder it appears, so I would go with what they know has worked best for their dogs. I would have no problem feeding Eukanuba.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's very telling that the people who actually compete with their dogs so often pick Eukanuba. That's one of the biggest reasons we feed it, and we feed the same blend your breeder does.

When you have an experienced breeder who's found a brand and blend that works for his or her particular dogs, that's another vote in favor of that food. When you're looking for what your particular dog with thrive on, it's nice to know that generations of your dog's ancestors have thrived on it.

At the end of the day, don't stress too much about it. There are a lot of good kibbles out there that dogs thrive on. I think a lot of dog food discussions make a huge deal about minutiae and miss the big picture, which is that if the dog is thriving, the food is good, and that how much you feed is just as important—if not more—than which kibble you choose.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

stealle said:


> Wow, over 2,000 posts and a member of this forum for almost 7 years and you are a novice to this stuff? I'm not trying to jab. I'm just surprised. I guess the nutrition forum just hasn't been your interest.
> 
> Well, if you read through some of the threads here in the nutrition forum you will find many strong opinions. It often gets heated up rather quickly as people get offended when their favorite brand in constructively criticized. I have researched the topic to death. I personally believe Orijen is the best kibble available. However, it is not for everyone because it is expensive at about $70-$90 for a 28lb bag (free shipping at chewy.com). There are some other brands that I think are better than BB or Eukanuba. However Eukanuba and BB are better than some too.
> 
> ...


Could you share your facts/data from your research regarding Orijen, it could be very useful.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted to add another thought. It's not about cost for us. I've said it before, but I think it's germane here: we can afford pretty much any of the kibbles or premade raw diets out there, and I'd spring for even the priciest in a heartbeat if I felt it would improve my dogs' health or longevity. I feed the Eukanuba for three reasons: it's well-researched, real competitors use it, and our personal results have been excellent. It's very hard to buy that it's the dog food equivalent of fast food when you make a 2500 foot mountain ascent in less than two hours and then the dogs get zoomies at the top.

There are absolutely other foods out there that would provide just as good results, I'm sure. I know that even more competitors use one or the other of the ProPlan blends, and some people whose dogs are in incredible shape feed Wellness or Fromm or something else. I even tried Wellness once because I felt guilty with all the forum talk about how Eukanuba was junk. But we went back fairly quickly because the dogs didn't seem to like eating it and because I finished up my homework on dog food and decided I was being foolish in letting internet chatter make me feel guilty about a good food.

If you want your dog to live for a long time and be in great shape, exercise and quantity are more important than which particular food brand you choose. It certainly helps to avoid the bottom of the barrel, but I think we spend way too much time arguing ingredients around here and not enough on making sure our dogs are trim and well-exercised.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

tippykayak said:


> I wanted to add another thought. It's not about cost for us. I've said it before, but I think it's germane here: we can afford pretty much any of the kibbles or premade raw diets out there, and I'd spring for even the priciest in a heartbeat if I felt it would improve my dogs' health or longevity. I feed the Eukanuba for three reasons: it's well-researched, real competitors use it, and our personal results have been excellent. It's very hard to buy that it's the dog food equivalent of fast food when you make a 2500 foot mountain ascent in less than two hours and then the dogs get zoomies at the top.
> 
> There are absolutely other foods out there that would provide just as good results, I'm sure. I know that even more competitors use one or the other of the ProPlan blends, and some people whose dogs are in incredible shape feed Wellness or Fromm or something else. I even tried Wellness once because I felt guilty with all the forum talk about how Eukanuba was junk. But we went back fairly quickly because the dogs didn't seem to like eating it and because I finished up my homework on dog food and decided I was being foolish in letting internet chatter make me feel guilty about a good food.
> 
> If you want your dog to live for a long time and be in great shape, exercise and quantity are more important than which particular food brand you choose. It certainly helps to avoid the bottom of the barrel, but I think we spend way too much time arguing ingredients around here and not enough on making sure our dogs are trim and well-exercised.


Yeah, I get annoyed by the "if you can afford it" line too. Most people here can "afford" any food on the market. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

stealle said:


> Yu will likely get responses such as, "The best food is the food that is best for YOUR dog" which is terribly unhelpful.


It might be unhelpful but it's the truth. I've tried top quality kibble (Fromm, Dr. Tim's, Annamaet) and none have worked for Zane but have worked for other dogs on here. So in the end, the best food IS what your dog does best on.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

RichsRetriever said:


> It might be unhelpful but it's the truth. I've tried top quality kibble (Fromm, Dr. Tim's, Annamaet) and none have worked for Zane but have worked for other dogs on here. So in the end, the best food IS what your dog does best on.


I totally agree. If there were one "best" food for all dogs there wouldn't be multiple good foods on the market with dogs thriving on all of them. 

I feel like I'm on repeat in saying this again, but we fed Acana for almost 4 years and just switched to Pro Plan, a mix of the performance 30/20 and the Sensitive Skin and Stomach. Our dogs have been on it for about 2 months or so and have done great on it. Our reason for switching was not the cost, although I did find it irritating that they changed the formula to less expensive ingredients, made the bags smaller and kept raising the price. That part of the decision was more principle than anything. Ultimately it was repeated availability issues and trouble getting the food from our distributor, online and even at stores in our area that made me start looking at other foods. But I am very happy we made the switch. Our dogs are thriving on Pro Plan, their coats look better, they are still active (that hasn't changed) and have smaller stools. So feed what works for your dog. 

In this situation I would keep my pup on what the breeder feeds for awhile and then consider transitioning to something new. I have never tried BB, but based on the number of people who have had issues with the food on the forum, probably would not try it. In all fairness though, they have had a pretty big marketing campaign in the past couple of years so I'm sure there are more people trying the food because of it.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

stealle said:


> "The best food is the food that is best for YOUR dog" which is terribly unhelpful.


I made the above statement because it is just the truth. First, there are hundreds of dog foods available on the market. It is impossible to try them all to find the one that is "best" for your dog. When people ask the question... "which is best?" they usually want a more specific answer that includes brand and/or ingredient suggestions. Further, just because your dog has a shiny coat and lacks eye boogers today doesn't mean that you are providing optimal nutrition that will promote a healthy dog 10 years from now. I like to compare the health benefits of human nutrition to canine nutrition. While there are certainly major differences between the nutritional requirements for canines and humans, one thing is certainly the same, if you and your dog eat a healthy diet you and your dog will have better chance at living a longer healthier life. 

I love to find out information from people on forums. It's a great way to learn and share information. I am a member of many forums for lots of different interests I have. For example, I have an interest in guns. I have seen it asked many times in guns forums, "What shotgun is the best for shooting clay?" Answer: "The shotgun you shoot the best." Again, while the answer is absolutely true, it is just stating the obvious and terribly unhelpful at giving a person suggestions on where to start. 



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Could you share your facts/data from your research regarding Orijen, it could be very useful.


It's not so much Orijen as it is nutrition. I really can't share all of that information. I am a healthcare professional. I graduated from college. I have read numerous books on canine nutrition and read too many studies on the topic to name them all. I don't expect anyone to trust my suggestions completely. I'm just another person on this forum trying to share my knowledge and experiences. For some reason people go to their veterinarian and put 100% trust in their dietary suggestions regardless of the fact that most veterinarians have very little knowledge about canine nutrition unless they took in upon themselves to further their education in that area. The typical veterinary school provides next to no formal education on the topic. What is provided is sponsored by manufactures promoting their kibble. Most of the time when you "trust" your vet you are really just trusting the kibble manufacturer that sponsored that small portion of their education. 

If you really want me to share some information, I'd be happy to offer some good book suggestions and some studies on specific topics that interest you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I miss the days when I felt 100 percent sure that Eukanuba was the best dog food on the market. I had no qualms or uneasiness about feeding that to my golden, and he lived to be close to 16 in wonderful bloom and health. I did feel pressure to feed a better food, and I had a contract stating Canidae was the one that must be fed, and changed all my dogs to it. It is just anecdotal and proves nothing, but then I lost my Twin Beau D girl at age nine from cancer and had bilateral elbow dysplasia severely in a puppy at the same time. I really just feel better having young dogs eat either Eukanuba or Pro Plan, with a bazillion live feed trials and research on bone and joint growth behind the food. I do switch and feed Fromm and Honest Kitchen to my middle aged dogs ( I think it is some weird guilt reason). Anyone showing or working on a title eats either Pro Plan Premium Performance of Eukanuba Premium Performance. Everyone gets extras like coconut oil, nordic natural fish oil, Nature's Farmacy Gro Coat at times.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> I miss the days when I felt 100 percent sure that Eukanuba was the best dog food on the market. I had no qualms or uneasiness about feeding that to my golden, and he lived to be close to 16 in wonderful bloom and health. I did feel pressure to feed a better food,...


For lack of a better term, sometimes its just luck. Try not to put much pressure on yourself about your dogs diet. There is nothing you can do about your dogs genetics and many environmental factors. Just do the best you can with your dogs diet and enjoy them. 



Ljilly28 said:


> Anyone showing or working on a title eats either Pro Plan Premium Performance of Eukanuba Premium Performance. Everyone gets extras like coconut oil, nordic natural fish oil, Nature's Farmacy Gro Coat at times.


There are certainly other brands that golden show dogs are fed by reputable breeders. I know FROMM is very popular. I think that says alot. However, I think some show dogs are fed a diet that will make them look their best in the short term not necessarily what is best when they reach their senior years.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I miss the days when I felt 100 percent sure that Eukanuba was the best dog food on the market. I had no qualms or uneasiness about feeding that to my golden, and he lived to be close to 16 in wonderful bloom and health. I did feel pressure to feed a better food, and I had a contract stating Canidae was the one that must be fed, and changed all my dogs to it. It is just anecdotal and proves nothing, but then I lost my Twin Beau D girl at age nine from cancer and had bilateral elbow dysplasia severely in a puppy at the same time. I really just feel better having young dogs eat either Eukanuba or Pro Plan, with a bazillion live feed trials and research on bone and joint growth behind the food. I do switch and feed Fromm and Honest Kitchen to my middle aged dogs ( I think it is some weird guilt reason). Anyone showing or working on a title eats either Pro Plan Premium Performance of Eukanuba Premium Performance. Everyone gets extras like coconut oil, nordic natural fish oil, Nature's Farmacy Gro Coat at times.


It's funny you say that about your girl with ED. Our Chloe was the one of ours who ate Acana from the time she was weaned and the one out of our four dogs who has joint issues (moderate hip dysplasia) and severe allergies. Certainly anecdotal and proves nothing in my case as well, but I am with you on being wary of feeding a "boutique" food to a puppy again...


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

stealle said:


> However, I think some show dogs are fed a diet that will make them look their best in the short term not necessarily what is best when they reach their senior years.


What are you basing this statement on? You have seen dogs shown in conformation in their senior years and can attest to their failing health because of their diet? That's a very harsh statement to make unless you have solid evidence to back it up.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> ... Anyone showing or working on a title eats either Pro Plan Premium Performance of Eukanuba Premium Performance. ...


Most of these events are sponsored by Eukanuba or Purina Proplan. I assume the great majority of participants feed one or the other ? If that’s the case then chances are the winners will be Eukanuba or Purina dogs ? Based on those odds, does it really prove anything ?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

T&T said:


> Most of these events are sponsored by Eukanuba or Purina Proplan. I assume the great majority of participants feed one or the other ? If that’s the case then chances are the winners will be Eukanuba or Purina dogs ? Based on those odds, does it really prove anything ?


I'm not sure what sponsorships have to do with this subject... I believe LJilly was talking about her own dogs. 

And for what it's worth Pedigree used to sponsor Westminster until just last year, if I remember correctly. That did not make people I know in conformation change to a Pedigree branded food...


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Eukanuba is the one food I have had long term fantastic results with over the years. Had my golden not developed issues with chicken I would still be using it. Stick with it...trust the breeder. And don't over-think it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If it's not too much of a hassle to feed the dogs different foods, I would stick with what the breeder feeds. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I think we will stick with Eukanuba for the time being. If I switch, I think we'll change over to Kelloggs CoCoPuffs--that's reasonably inexpensive!  Thanks to all who posted!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Aticusjordie, I came here with the same question you posted. I just wanted to say hi because I think we must have a brother to your Arlo! We picked up our Milo on Saturday!!! 

We've used Blue Buffalo for our other GR, so it would be nice to have them on the same food, but we will stick with the Eukanuba 20/30 for awhile. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We're a little slow in responding to emails--but we picked up our boy on 6/1 from Hillocks. He is a bruiser so we started calling him Brutus rather than Arlo. That may change again until we find a name that'll fit him better.... Oh well.....

We're going to stick with Eukanuba for the time being. For one of our other Goldens, we're going to eventually switch from Blue to Eukanuba, too. Just too many weird things going on with Blue to be comfortable. Our third Golden stopped eating Blue--but is fine with his original Neumans Own. Go figure. 

We're really happy we got Brutus/Arlo/Whatever...! He's pretty smart and is keeping us and the other two goldens on our toes. And we think he's pretty happy, too.

Best of Luck with your little bundle of fur. We'll post pics shortly when we remember how to do that!

Scott J.


----------

